

Thoughts on Job switching (More relevant in Indian context) - sidcool
http://www.sidthinks.com/2014/12/thoughts-on-employer-switching.html

======
sidcool
Disclaimer : This is my blog and I felt like sharing it. I am not sure if it's
fine to do so. Please let me know if I should remove this from HN.

